# IXXAT cannot connect after frimware update on SEVCON Gen4



## januarKai (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a problem on SEVCON Gen4. My problem is CAN node id cannot communicate with IXXAT v2. It's happen after I update the SEVCON Firmware using DVT version 2020.9a and SEVCON LED indicator always on without any blinking. I also attached my test:


----------



## Bushra (Jun 12, 2021)

januarKai said:


> I have a problem on SEVCON Gen4. My problem is CAN node id cannot communicate with IXXAT v2. It's happen after I update the SEVCON Firmware using DVT version 2020.9a and SEVCON LED indicator always on without any blinking. I also attached my test:


 Did you try power cycle and checked whether it is communicating at different CAN speed?


----------



## januarKai (Jun 2, 2021)

Bushra said:


> Did you try power cycle and checked whether it is communicating at different CAN speed?


Thank you for your answer.
We have tried all of the different CAN speeds. But it's still not working for me. And I think the power cycle is OK. I have checked it. The SEVCON indicator is still stuck in green without blinking and I can't connect my IXXAT to SEVCON.


----------

